# Soundstream DaVinci !!



## jbreddawg (Dec 28, 2009)

Not mine but awesome !!

Rare 7 channel Soundstream DaVinci amp w/ Bench Report | eBay


----------



## King Nothing (Oct 10, 2005)

dream amp right there


----------



## Blazemore (Dec 1, 2006)

edit: nm


----------



## dragonplayboy (Jun 7, 2006)

I remember I got one of those when I was 18, about 12 years ago. At a ridiculous deal no less, and it was one of the very first ones (back before they even gold plated the BLT's). I remember it being cutting edge for it's day and age too, it would test your speakers for impedance and everything!

Never even got to install it


----------



## AdamTaylor (Sep 7, 2008)

beautiful amp... too many $$ bills for me though


----------



## 96jimmyslt (Jan 31, 2011)

I bet people into arts and classical music would love this amp for the logo


----------

